# Need help figuring out value of Grape Crusher



## ForzaItalia (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I am interested in purchasing this grape crusher from a friend but can not find any information on it online. By looking at the attached does anyone know the brand/model? Does it destem? All i know is it was bought Carrado's in Clifton NJ about 7 years ago. How much do you think its worth?

Thanks!
Ilario


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2013)

Is that an electric motor attached to the side in the plastic bag? That looks alot like mine only mine is not SS which makes it worth more. This is also a crusher/destemmer. Ask your buddy how old it is and how many lbs/tons of grapes he has crushed with it.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Mike,

Yes that is a motor in the bag. It is approximately 7 years old and was only used twice. How much did yours cost?

Thanks!

Ilario


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a manual one that is all paint, no SS and it cost me around $350. A motorized version in SS when new probably ran somewhere around $1000. This one being 7 years old....... I don't know. Any signs of rust on anything? Have you fired it up, does it work? Perhaps grapeman will chime in here as he is more experienced in prices on used equipment. If this is in like new condition it might be worth as much as $750 but that is JAWAG really. Looks pretty good from the pics standing still though!


----------



## ForzaItalia (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Mike. I will go check it out and make sure there is no rust and runs smoothly. More importantly I want to find out exactly how much he is looking to get. I used a family members crusher/destemmer this year and it was old and rusty. This one would definitely be an upgrade!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 4, 2013)

I can get a painted steel one for you new for $499. that is not motorized either. If you can pick that up for $300 to $400 you will be doing good.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2013)

That crusher destemmer sells for around $1000 or more as a normal price.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 4, 2013)

Ilario,
Call M&M in the morning and ask them for prices on manual and motorized crusher/destemmers, their website doesn't list the price.
A LHBS around here was selling manual for $400 and motorized for $800 but was willing to cut the price about 25% to move them, they are an Italian brand, the name slips my mind.
Tom


----------



## HillPeople (Dec 4, 2013)

275.00. That's my final offer. Who do I contact?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 4, 2013)

The model pictured below sell for about $700 plus shipping. Looks close to what you are considering.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2013)

With the HUGE difference that it is not Stainless Steel! That increases the price quite a bit on top.



Rocky said:


> The model pictured below sell for about $700 plus shipping. Looks close to what you are considering.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 5, 2013)

Here is one that says "stainless" that sells for about "1 large" (I love _The Sopranos_). Looks like it has the same hopper as the $700 model and other stainless parts that are clearly painted on the other model. Does the $700 model have a painted hopper?


----------



## garymc (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the jeweled finish on the outside surfaces. That thing looks fine.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2013)

That is a Marchisio crusher/destemmer and you can buy it from www.ginopinto.com from New Jersey for $1395. It is listed on page 46 of the Catalog you can look through online. In like new condition it would be worth the $1000 I said before. It is all stainless and will not rust like the others with the painted partes. Even the painted ones work very well. It is possible the motor was added later as it does not have a belt guard in the picture. You could ask about that-maybe he has the guard.

Here is a picture


----------



## ForzaItalia (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input! Grape man, I was thinking the same thing about the motor cover. This may have been a manual version that was converted. I will find out. Hoping to make a deal at 300$. Thanks again!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2013)

Definitely looks like the motor was added afterwards as you can see the motor mount in the pic. I wonder why they chose not to use the supplied motor mount bracket and installed the motor on the opposite side.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea it is odd. I am worried now that it might not run properly. Do you think that diminishes the value much? I will knock down my offer to 200$ now


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2013)

Sharp eye Ibglowin. I hadn't even spotted the mounting tube on the side. So it has been added on. If it works well, it doesn't really matter which side it is on, except if they welded a tube on to substitute for the other it may have compromised the stainless where they did it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 5, 2013)

In my experience (not with winemaking equipment), lots of machines are made "symmetrically" to allow installation of something like a motor on either side to suit a particular installation. I.e., they both may be factory-installed mounting bosses.


----------



## cedarswamp (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.fermentationsettlement.com/crushers.htm


----------



## JohnT (Dec 6, 2013)

My guess is that (7 years ago) at Corrado's (my local), he probably paid somewhere around $800.00. The price has increased somewhat over the years. 

I would offer him $500, and see if he bites.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Dec 19, 2013)

Locked in the price at 300$!!! Got myself a nice little Christmas gift!!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 19, 2013)

You better run like you stole something!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2013)

ForzaItalia said:


> Locked in the price at 300$!!! Got myself a nice little Christmas gift!!


 
WOW!!!!!

Man! did you get a great deal! Is he selling anything else?????


----------

